# ¿ Por que hacerlo sencillo pudiendo hacerlo complicado y mas caro ?



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2016)

Se me ocurrió este tema a raíz de este comentario de @Diegomj1973 y mi respuesta



diegomj1973 dijo:


> . . . .Ahora, ¿quién podría explicarme con muy simples palabras qué diferencias auditivas podría encontrar con un esquema de éstos frente a una tipología estándar de las más clásicas? ¿En qué orden de diferencias estaríamos hablando? ¿Son audibles / cuantificables ó son de apreciación puramente subjetiva?. . .





Fogonazo dijo:


> Es fácil de responder: *"Nadie"*



Un mínimo análisis indica que *no existe* humano capaz de detectar una diferencia de distorsión de las magnitudes que se están manejando en equipos de amplificación actuales (Hablando de buenos equipos) y no de generadores de humo.
Entonces, ¿ Por que seguir intentado extraer un 0,01% mas a la distorsión de un equipo ? a costa de complicaciones y gastos extra.

Ya tiré la mano y escondí la piedra, ahora espero comentarios/opiniones/discusiones/delirios, Etc.


----------



## juan47 (Ene 16, 2016)

Con la edad que tengo, mi sentido auditivo ha empeorado gradualmente ,y el tema de la distorsión no la aprecio ha no ser que la mire por el osciloscopio
Considero que la perfección no existe, en si la naturaleza es imperfecta y de hay su magnifica belleza
Pero el ser Humano, con su gran inteligencia, así como su gran sabiduría por encima del resto de los seres vivos de este planeta llamado Tierra, busca el mas allá de las cosas en su propio detrimento
Perdonad si estoy divagando


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2016)

Para los diseñadores de amplis de estas caracrteristicas (Self, Cordell, Jagodic entre otros) llegar a distorsiones taaan bajas es un desafío de investigacion y no una necesidad taaaan real.
Si leen los libros de Self se van a encontrar con una parva de simulaciones  analisis y mediciones verdaderamente impresionantes, pero la "letra chica" nunca habla de la escuchabilidad de la distorsion y ruido de fondo. Todas las metas de diseño son mas tecnologicas que acusticas... y esta bien, por que eso es lo que empuja la tecnologia hacia nuevos limites.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 16, 2016)

Cuando tiré la pregunta, lo hice desde la inquietud de saber que existen varias ramas de diseños (tanto con opiniones favorables como desfavorables) como ser: configuraciones VFA ó CFA, simétricas ó asimétricas, con entrada simple ó diferencial, con espejos de corriente ó sin ellos, etc., etc., y un interminable etc.

Lo que me llama siempre la atención es que muchos de los diseños que se suponen "más gustan" no incorporan simultáneamente todos los conceptos factibles de aplicar en un mismo esquema que se supongan mejoran el desempeño global. Por lo que uno observa, es que muchas veces lo menos perfecto suele ser lo que más gusta (muy al contrario de lo que uno particularmente apuntaría, según los estándares de enseñanza).

Me parece perfecto que existan todos esos conceptos y son tecnológicamente desafiantes, pero qué utilidad tendrían si solo son de aplicabilidad académica y no práctica o, al menos, no aportan particularmente una mejora escuchable.

Existen algunos pocos conceptos de éstos que parecerían ser una constante a incorporar en los esquemas que marcan cierta tendencia o "más gustan". Lo interesante sería identificar cuáles son de todos los posibles para no gastar esfuerzos innecesarios ó que lleven a situaciones que sean inducidas al cambio por solamente el cambio mismo (y que finalmente no se perciba absolutamente nada, que es lo que verdaderamente importa).

Me gustaría saber si sería de utilidad para el foro contar con una lista de conceptos a aplicar a un esquema de amplificador en la que los foristas coincidan mayoritariamente que se perciben auditivamente mejoras.

Soy conciente de que existen conceptos a aplicar que no aportan mejoras "escuchables" o no deberían interferir en la señal, pero que hacen de la estabilidad, confiabilidad y seguridad del esquema mismo (como por ejemplo un mecanismo servo, los mecanismos de protección contra sobrecorriente de la etapa de salida, etc). Esos conceptos deberían ser claramente identificables como "obligatorios" para todo diseño serio.

Saludos

PD: Fogo: ud. tiró la primera piedra (o mano según ud. ): https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-epsilon-croser-lambda-disenos-dr-jagodic-90991/#post761105 ¿Porqué no cuenta a grandes rasgos y con sus sabias palabras en qué aspectos notó diferencias en esos amplificadores de cualquier otro?

PD2: otra cosa que veo muy frecuente es que no todos los diseños que se comparten cuentan con un correlato de curvas de desempeño que puedan orientar (aunque sea a rasgos bastante aproximados) a una decisión de armado ó comparación entre esquemas (si eso puede caber). Casi siempre escucho tal o cual opinión subjetiva, pero muy poco de las especificaciones que lo apoyen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 16, 2016)

Hay que entender un par de cosas:
1)- no existe un correlato "de gusto" sustentable entre entre las especificaciones tecnicas y la preferencia de la gente. Tal vez el espectro de distorsion tenga algun valor en esto, pero como la preferencia es algo muy personal y muy influenciada por numerosos factores psicoacusticos, casi que no tiene sentido tratar de buscar una configuracion circuital universal que le guste a (mayormente) todos.
2)- un tema conceptual, ya que un amplificador debe hacer solo eso.... amplificar linealmente y sin distorsion apreciable. Si alguien quiere distorsion "bonita" el camino es agregar una caja de efectos en el camino de la señal y hacer ahi lo que se te ocurra/guste/prefieras.

A mi juicio, armar amplificadores "de gusto personalizado" es una muuuuuy mala idea, por que achicas el mercado y tenes que vender humo para sostener tu rentabilidad.
Haciendo diy no hay drama, pero intentar sostener la operatividad de un empresa se vuelve algo descabellado.... aunque siempre hay un roto para un descosido...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 16, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay que entender un par de cosas:
> 1)- no existe un correlato "de gusto" sustentable entre entre las especificaciones tecnicas y la preferencia de la gente. Tal vez el espectro de distorsion tenga algun valor en esto, pero como la preferencia es algo muy personal y muy influenciada por numerosos factores psicoacusticos, casi que no tiene sentido tratar de buscar una configuracion circuital universal que le guste a (mayormente) todos.
> 2)- un tema conceptual, ya que un amplificador debe hacer solo eso.... amplificar linealmente y sin distorsion apreciable. Si alguien quiere distorsion "bonita" el camino es agregar una caja de efectos en el camino de la señal y hacer ahi lo que se te ocurra/guste/prefieras.
> 
> ...



Cuando me refería a los amplificadores que "más gustan" fué simplemente apuntando a que los parámetros generales tendían a mejorar en el sentido teórico de lo que debería cumplir estrictamente un amplificador en su concepto, más que "convencer" o "condicionar" subjetivamente al oyente. Empleé ese "más gustan" o "mejoran" por simplificar la expresión, nada más (no se me había ocurrido otra frase al momento de escribirla y supuse que me lo iban a entender así).

Aclarado eso, te diría que hay mercado para todo: tanto para amplificadores que cumplan con su función conceptual, como amplificadores que son concebidos bajo la decisión de un grupo de oyentes (donde la técnica de diseño acompaña en un segundo plano al gusto personal promedio de ese grupo seleccionado). Personalmente, no soy partidario de lo último, sino de lo más técnico y alineado con el concepto teórico.

Un claro ejemplo del segundo caso es el XS300 de Pass Labs: no creo que una corporación de esas apunte a un objetivo descabellado ni sus empresarios sugieran tirarse a la pileta sin agua. No creo tampoco que Pass Labs sea deficitaria, muy al contrario, es una de las más exitosas (nos guste personalmente o no). Incluso marca alguna tendencia en los desarrollos de otras empresas, muchas de las cuales van por detrás. El XS300 no es un amplificador que mida mal: muy al contrario, mide muy bien, nada más que trabajan con el perfil de la distorsión a niveles ya muy sutiles e incluso con la polaridad de los Hs (desde la fuente de alimentación hasta la etapa misma de salida), apoyándose (según lo que sostienen ellos) en puntos en común en los que "coinciden" un grupo determinado y específico de oyentes (a los que ellos exponen largas horas de escucha crítica) que (según nuevamente ellos) son una parte más en la concepción y desarrollo del particular producto. Existen también otros puntos técnicos donde hacen énfasis. Evidentemente, es una visión diferente y muy inteligente, con una integración muy particular de una decisión de un grupo representativo del consumidor medio alineado con el objetivo final del producto (que es, según ellos, influir positivamente en las percepciones del oyente medio). Es de tal fuerza el concepto, que ha delineado sus posteriores diseños a seguir a partir de ese desarrollo del XS300.

Existen varios otros, pero ahora no los recuerdo.

Fuera del audio, como analogía (si me lo admiten), estaría el Kinetic Design que Ford está siguiendo exitosamente como lenguaje de diseño: se sigue lo que al consumidor le atrae, apoyado en segundo plano con la técnica, más que lo que dicte seguir la sola técnica de diseño subordinando la atracción a segundo plano. Obviamente, a diferencia del audio, aquí el objetivo es mayormente de impacto visual que auditivo (aunque existen marcas que "trabajan" adicionalmente en sonidos particulares y distintivos para sus coches: como los superdeportivos).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> . . . PD: Fogo: ud. tiró la primera piedra (o mano según ud. ): https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-epsilon-croser-lambda-disenos-dr-jagodic-90991/#post761105 ¿Porqué no cuenta a grandes rasgos y con sus sabias palabras en qué aspectos notó diferencias en esos amplificadores de cualquier otro? . . . .


Momentaneamente estoy tomando cerveza + picada de ingredientes variados.

Prometo explayarme sobre el tema a la brevedad o cuando se termine la cerveza.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 16, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Prometo explayarme sobre el tema a la brevedad o cuando se termine la cerveza.



Explique antes de terminar la cerveza!!! 

No vaya a ser cosa que describa sensaciones difíciles de percibir con el oído!!! 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2016)

Como ya se nota en el lo poco que lleva de vida este tema, _*"Va a ser un tema complejo"*_


Diego comentó una de las múltiples posibilidad de elección del circuito, dentro de circuito se incluyo topología, ajustes y otras yerbas.
Esta elección sería, explicada de forma simplista, _"Darle al consumidor lo que el consumidor busca"_.
Lo cual no me parece ni bueno, ni malo, solo es cuestión de gustos.
El mismo criterio sería aplicable a quienes compran un equipo valvular que distorsionan mas _"Pero bonito"_.

Mi idea original, fue tratar sobre _"La Enfermedad"_ de muchos diseñadores de tratar de buscar parámetros superlativos, solo comprobables en laboratorio con instrumental de decenas de miles de U$ y alejados a kilómetros de la capacidad de audición.



*Off Topiqueando un poco.*

Afortunadamente fui el feliz propietario de muchos equipos Ultra Hi End Super Hi Fi con doble árbol de levas a la cabeza 5 válvulas por cilindro y doble turbocompresor.
La lista incluye valvulosos.
Esto lo hice a modo de inver$ión y no por espíritu "Pitufo".
Muchos equipos aumentan de valor con el paso del tiempo o lo mantienen muy razonablemente bien, hablando de marcas importantes. 

*Pregunta:* ¿ Detecté diferencias entre ellos ?
*Respuesta:* *No* siempre o mas bien *casi nunca*.

Esto aclara, creo, que *NO* voy a incluir en futuros comentarios frases como: "Agudos etéreos", medios "Sensuales y voluptuosos", "Graves profundos con tonos de madera de roble estacionada" 


Cabe aclarar que los transductores en los últimos 20 años siempre fueron los mismos, esto para que no digan que hice trampa con las escuchas.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 16, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mi idea original, fue tratar sobre _"La Enfermedad"_ de muchos diseñadores de tratar de buscar parámetros superlativos, solo comprobables en laboratorio con instrumental de decenas de miles de U$ y alejados a kilómetros de la capacidad de audición



¿A partir de qué limites podrías considerar a cada parámetro como superlativo?. Se me ocurre que habría que asociarlo a algún contexto particular para que tenga sentido: como ejemplo, no tiene mucho sentido tratar de obtener 120 dB de relación señal a ruido cuando la potencia máxima de la misma señal sea minúscula y apenas perceptible. En este ejemplo particular, posiblemente un ruido 20 dB abajo de la señal ya no sea perceptible, por caer por debajo del piso de audibilidad.

¿Es a eso que te referís?

Si es por eso, ¿porqué cuando pregunté si había diferencias entre el EPSILON-LAVARDIN y una configuración cualunque, responden NO? ¿Y para qué los arman / sugieren / discriminan su calidad de otros diseños si no perciben diferencias? ¿Acaso les sobra el dinero y el tiempo?

Sugeriría no confundir a ese pobre forista: _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-epsilon-croser-lambda-disenos-dr-jagodic-90991/index2.html#post1076969_

Si se sostiene eso puntual que se dijo, se me ocurre que se deben dar las razones de porqué es superior a tal o cual modelo (que no necesariamente apunte solo al hermoso esquema).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2016)

Correcto, esa era mi idea original, pero en un aspecto un poco "filosófico".

Digamos que si nadie o casi nadie percibe una distorsión inferior a 0,1% superlativo, a mi criterio, sería reducirla a 0,0001%.
Otro punto, tal como mencionas, sería la relaciones SN, con 120db estamos hablando de 240.000 veces menos ruido que señal

Aclaro que me parece "Espectacular" esa lucha.


----------



## Lucho LP (Ene 16, 2016)

Que interesante todo esto che! 
Siempre escuché música en equipos "normales" por así decirlo, de buena calidad para un mortal ciudadano de clase media como yo, pero jamás tuve un Hi End ni nada parecido; muchísimo menos un valvular.
No se si será porque ya estoy medio sordo (Soy baterista desde hace 25 años), o si seré muy poco ambicioso con el audio, o si me enfoco en encotrar calidad musical y de producción en lo que escucho, pero realmente no encuentro una gran diferencia entre un equipo Pioneer viejito y esos super carísimos de los audiófilos enfermos que conozco.
Por supuesto que puedo reconocer una grabación de alta calidad y contrastarla con una no tan buena... pero no se si eso tenga mucho que ver con que equipo la esté escuchando...
La verdad, pienso que el mejor equipo de escucha, es el que mejor me suena.
Actualmente uso un equipo armado por mi mismo, que encontré acá en el foro y me gusta mucho; y lo escucho infinitamente mejor que otros equipos de miles de dólares que tienen mis colegas.
Será amor propio? Puede ser.
No tengo ni remota idea de cual sea su distorsión, la verdad es que no la escucho; y eso que escucho mucho jazz y mucha música muy bien grabada y producida.
Desde luego, esto lo digo como escucha, y con un conocimiento técnico del asunto muy inferior al de ustedes, pero con una muy buena preparación auditiva y de muchos años.
Lo que me parece es, que sabiendo escuchar, cualquier equipo medianamente respetable sirve.
Obvio: me encantaría tener uno de los de Fogonazo, solo para fanfarronear con mis amigos jaja!
Bueno, mi humilde opinión no agrega aspectos técnicos, es solo otro punto de vista; mejor dicho: de escucha.
Un abrazo!


----------



## ejtagle (Ene 17, 2016)

¡ Que temita interesante, la verdad ! --  ... Mi pequeño aporte: Es real que existe diferencia auditiva entre equipos de 0.1% de distorsión, y equipos de 0.01% de distorsión total (obviamente, estamos hablando de distorisión medida a 20khz).
Sin embargo, depende mucho de la calidad de la grabación (aunque no tanto... Desde un punto de vista técnico, no es complicado hacer grabaciones con micrófonos que tengan menos de 0.01% de THD).
Partiendo de buscar la fidelidad máxima en la reproducción, si usamos como fuente musical un CD, no tendría sentido un equipo con menos THD que 1/65536 * 100 = 0.0015% medida a 22khz, ya que el CD simplemente, no tiene más resolución que esa. Si hablamos de un LP, la distorsión aceptable es posiblemente mayor.
Desgraciadamente, hay varios factores más que sólo esos: La THD suele ser dependiente de la potencia de salida instantánea del amplificador (es por eso que un amplificador "común" se oye "peor" a volúmenes muy bajos. En el caso de los amplificadores clase AB, la distorsión por cruce es posiblemente el causante del aumento del THD con volúmenes bajos... PERO, hay otras cositas... Mucha más distorsión genera el PARLANTE, por varias razones... El calentamiento de la bobina cambia la resistencia de la misma, generando cambios de corriente que generan modulaciones, aumentando muy considerablemente la THD que percibimos.
Y finalmente, otra de las causas de distorsión masiva es la alinealidad del aire. El aire no es lineal a la hora de transmitir sonido (que son microcambios de presión), y mucho menos cuando es un punto el generador de sonido, tal como lo es un parlante electrodinámico común. Distorsiones acústicas del orden del 4... 5% son perfectamente viables...
Por lo tanto, el amplificador es sólo una parte de la historia, y puede ser una parte muy pequeña de la misma.
Yo hice algunos experimentos hace mucho tiempo: Les describo los resultados, porque son raros ... 
Diseñar un amplificador de distorsión menor al 0.0015% es posible (por ahora, no importa cómo). La forma de disminuir la distorsión del acoplamiento al aire, al menos usando altavoces electrodinámicos, es, de entrada sin bafle (o bafle infinito) y usando arrays de parlantecitos en fase, cosa que sean múltiples los puntos de inyección de presión al aire. Al aumentar los puntos de inyección de sonido, se puede reducir enormemente la potencia inyectada por punto, en cuyo caso la distorsión de acople al aire baja enormemente. 
Haciendo eso último... ¿ Qué diferencia auditiva existe ? ... Bueno, es un montón realmente. Si la grabación es de muy buena calidad, es posible oir las voces que están por detrás de los instrumentos (típico, batería o guitarra eléctrica saturada que tapa la voz del cantante y backups).
El nivel de detalle que se percibe cambia drásticamente, usualmente aún las grabaciones que ya conocemos se transforman en algo absolutamente nuevo, literalmente se abre un nuevo universo. ¿ Quieren ir más lejos todavía ? ... Sustituimos los altavoces electrodinámicos por altavoces electrostáticos. La distorsión TOTAL del conjunto amplificador/trasductor de audio cae a 0.01% (o menos).
El efecto es aún más notorio todavía: Literamente los altavoces desaparecen de la habitación. El sonido flota en el ambiente. El ambiente de la grabación, literalmente surge frente a uno... Es casi mágico.
La respuesta es sí: Las personas podemos "percibir" la diferencia de distorsión, aunque no podemos "definirla"
Los efectos colaterales de ese experimento fueron nefastos: Durante 2 años no pude oir equipos normales de audio, ni mp3... porque simplemente parecen vacíos, muertos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2016)

Gracias Eduardo por tu jugoso aporte/comentario.

Este sería el ejemplo de los gabinetes con múltiples "Parlantitos"










​
Lo vúmetros azules son característicos de la marca.

Efectivamente, un amplificador AB de muy buenas prestaciones se comporta bastante *mal* a potencias muy bajas, dentro del rango de unas decenas de mW.
El rango de peor comportamiento es la transición de "Clase A" a "Clase B".

Algunas marcas enmascaran esto con zonas de trabajo en clase "A" muy amplias, de manera que al abandonar la clase A el amplificador ya se encuentre trabajando a suficiente potencia como para enmascarar la distorsión de la transición.

Otra solución para minimizar esto es la polarización variable, en este caso se analiza el funcionamiento del amplificador y se aplica una polarización específica a cada situación.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 17, 2016)

Algo que resulta muchísimas veces muy evidente de amplificador a amplificador, y que no hace referencia necesariamente a la distorsión como uno de los parámetros comparativos y distintivos, es el "hiss" de fondo (perdonar la forma de identificar el efecto, pero sé que muchos me lo van a entender muy fácilmente a qué me refiero) cuando el mismo amplificador queda sin señal aplicada a su entrada y con la ganancia a pleno (o, lo que es lo mismo, el potenciómetro de nivel o volúmen "abierto"). Ese típico fondo de ruido (que se le parece a cuando sintonizamos en un receptor de FM en el espacio frecuencial entre la señal de dos emisoras adyacentes) es perfectamente distinguible de un equipo a otro y no se requieren siquiera parlantes de calidad para discriminarlo. Muchas veces, ese parámetro se lo ignora (y hasta hay quienes no les molesta) pero es parte del conjunto de parámetros que nos permiten decir que las diferencias entre amplificadores existen y que son perfectamente palpables.

Es particularmente notorio en equipos / cadenas con ganancias acumuladas importantes y, a veces, se subsana con un cuidadoso y estudiado encadenamiento entre eslabones de la cadena de sonido, que no solamente tiene impacto en ese efecto, sino también en el ancho de banda global del sistema.

Ese efecto es algo que procuro cuidar en mis diseños, para que sea minimizado.

Saludos


----------



## angelwind (Ene 27, 2016)

Fogo, si tenés esa cantidad de McIntosh en casa, debes ser Rockefeller... y la patrona ya te debe haber echado hace décadas...
Supongo que no mandaste fotos de tu living...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2016)

angelwind dijo:


> Fogo, si tenés esa cantidad de McIntosh en casa, debes ser Rockefeller... y la patrona ya te debe haber echado hace décadas...
> Supongo que no mandaste fotos de tu living...



Solo tuve *1*, y los parlante  eran McIntosh


----------



## angelwind (Ene 27, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Solo tuve *1*, y los parlante  eran McIntosh



Ahora me decís que eran Martin Logan....
Muy económico$$$$


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2016)

Dentro de los gabinetes de marca que tuve existió un Phase Linear estéticamente similar a la imagen y unas Berkeley, estas últimas me acompañaron > 20 años.
Hubo otros, pero su compañía fue mas "Fugás"


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ene 27, 2016)

Excelente tema, me engancho.
Siempre en busca de "el sonido", e igualmente siempre sin un mango, fui teniendo varios amplificadores y bafles. Me voy a referir a lo último y actual. Tengo un ampli Audio Mella de 30+30 RMS, que a bajo volumen suena de maravillas, un Audinac AT 1000 que es muy decente y cha chan cha channnnn!!!! un Yamaha A700 105+105 RMS, potente, sin distorsión, sobrio, peeeeero a bajo volumen me quedo con el Mella, no sé, el japonés suena tímido, muy plano. Las cajas son DIY, convertidas ahora a 2 vías, perfectamente litradas y calculadas con ARTA, suenan muy bien. Yendo al punto, Yamaha declara una distorsión con muchos 0000, y los otros andan por el 0, y algo. Y? Reconozco que el Mella a volumen alto suena sucio, pero para situaciones normales cumple sobradamente.

Edit: acabo de leer los manuales que tengo en pdf, del Yamaha y del Audinac; y luego me fijé en la serigrafía del Mella. Descubrí unos datos que quisiera me puedan aclarar: referido a los controles de agudos/graves, el Yamaha declara +-10dB (el cut), Audinac +- 15 y el Mella +-20dB. Qué significa en definitiva, suponiendo que la respuesta en frecuencia de los 3 es de 20 a 20.000Hz?? Gracias!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 27, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Edit: acabo de leer los manuales que tengo en pdf, del Yamaha y del Audinac; y luego me fijé en la serigrafía del Mella. Descubrí unos datos que quisiera me puedan aclarar: referido a los controles de agudos/graves, el Yamaha declara +-10dB (el cut), Audinac +- 15 y el Mella +-20dB. Qué significa en definitiva, suponiendo que la respuesta en frecuencia de los 3 es de 20 a 20.000Hz??


Esos valores en dB son la máxima amplificación y atenuación de los controles de tono para el rango de frecuencias correspondiente.
Era muy común una ganancia/atenuación de ±15dB en graves y agudos en la época del Audinac... de hecho la mayoría de los amplificadores de esa época tenían ese rango de refuerzo/atenuación. El Yamaha es mucho mas moderno, ahora hay mucho mejores baffles y parlantes y ya no es necesario ecualizar a lo bestia para lograr un sonido "coherente" y por eso permite reforzar/atenuar menos.
El de ±20dB es la primera vez que lo veo, por que por ahí son los márgenes que manejan las consolas de mezcla, pero bueno... es por lo mismo que el Audinac ya que es un ampli viejo...


----------



## angelwind (Ene 27, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dentro de los gabinetes de marca que tuve existió un Phase Linear estéticamente similar a la imagen y unas Berkeley, estas últimas me acompañaron > 20 años.
> Hubo otros, pero su compañía fue mas "Fugás"


Ahhh.. conocí esas "cuasi pantallas" Phase Linear con esos extraños tweeters... no recuerdo como sonaban, si bien las escuché más de una vez en casa de un amigo que las tenía.
También tenía un hermoso analizador de espectro Phase Linear..


----------



## ejtagle (Ene 29, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Excelente tema, me engancho.
> Siempre en busca de "el sonido", e igualmente siempre sin un mango, fui teniendo varios amplificadores y bafles. Me voy a referir a lo último y actual. Tengo un ampli Audio Mella de 30+30 RMS, que a bajo volumen suena de maravillas, un Audinac AT 1000 que es muy decente y cha chan cha channnnn!!!! un Yamaha A700 105+105 RMS, potente, sin distorsión, sobrio, peeeeero a bajo volumen me quedo con el Mella, no sé, el japonés suena tímido, muy plano. Las cajas son DIY, convertidas ahora a 2 vías, perfectamente litradas y calculadas con ARTA, suenan muy bien. Yendo al punto, Yamaha declara una distorsión con muchos 0000, y los otros andan por el 0, y algo. Y? Reconozco que el Mella a volumen alto suena sucio, pero para situaciones normales cumple sobradamente.
> 
> Edit: acabo de leer los manuales que tengo en pdf, del Yamaha y del Audinac; y luego me fijé en la serigrafía del Mella. Descubrí unos datos que quisiera me puedan aclarar: referido a los controles de agudos/graves, el Yamaha declara +-10dB (el cut), Audinac +- 15 y el Mella +-20dB. Qué significa en definitiva, suponiendo que la respuesta en frecuencia de los 3 es de 20 a 20.000Hz?? Gracias!!!



Esa es la capacidad de realzar o atenuar los sonidos graves y agudos con los controles de graves y agudos que tienen esos equipos, medidos en db (decibeles)


----------



## cyverlarva (Feb 27, 2016)

> Sustituimos los altavoces electrodinámicos por altavoces electrostáticos. La distorsión TOTAL del conjunto amplificador/trasductor de audio cae a 0.01% (o menos).
> El efecto es aún más notorio todavía: Literamente los altavoces desaparecen de la habitación. El sonido flota en el ambiente. El ambiente de la grabación, literalmente surge frente a uno... Es casi mágico.



Si bien no tener un solo punto de emision y excitacion del aire ayuda, el gran logro de los parlantes electrostaticos es que radian en ambas direcciones, no interactuando tanto con la sala, y dando el efecto de desaparecer. Como los audiofilos tienen la no tan sana costumbre de "tirar" varios Kilotones de dolares en una sala sin siquiera un minimo de tratamiento, cuando se encuentran con equipos de este tipo perciben esa "mejora" como algo mistico. Pero no es asi, salvo algunas excepciones como los Quad con su frente curvo, los parlantes electrostaticos tienen una dispersion vertical muy mala, sumado a un sweet spot finito como una hoja de papel de canto, y esto te juega muy en contra, si vas por escuchar con la fidelidad mas alta posible un parlante electrostatico es lo ideal ya que el nivel de detalle es muy alto por su direccionalidad, sin embargo en pruebas subjetivas todo el mundo prioriza la escena por sobre el detalle . Sin contar que son dificiles de excitar y con serios problemas en bajas frecuencias, usando sistemas hibridos electrostatico/electrodinamico para paliar este problema. El mismo efecto lo podes conseguir con parlantes electrodinamicos, y filtros Linkwitz - Riley con un tratamiento de sala acorde. El dia que se incluya la sala de escucha como parte del equipo de audio y se le de la importancia que corresponde veremos muchas marcas de productos de "serie" que se transforman en HI-END, cosa que ahora no sucede porque no se tiene  ni idea del potencial de los productos que se adquieren, obviamente por no ser utilizados en lugares preparados para estos.


----------

